# Sexy Little Things & Sexy Little Things Noir by Victorias Secret



## cupcake_x (Nov 5, 2009)

I accidently posted this on the review forums.. Hopefully this works, I feel like a complete moron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm obsessed with these two fragrances. My signature has been the original Sexy Little Things and now I might have to switch to the new Sexy Little Things Noir. Both are so sexy and smell amazing. Also, the bottles are so pretty!

I buy the "body sprays" as opposed to the perfumes because it's considerably cheaper.. The perfumes are $49 US for the bigger bottle and $39 US for the smaller one while the body spray is a big bottle and only $22. I haven't really noticed a huge difference in the two except the spray is a little bit "lighter".

Does anyone else like them?


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 6, 2009)

I had Sexy Little Things and loved it. I actually finished the whole bottle. 

I recently bought Sexy Little Things Noir. I really love it. Indeed a very sexy smell... sexier than the other imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only con about this perfume is the pump! Those damn things are awful... they always stop working after a period of time. I even asked the manager at VS if it's common with that perfume and she said it is. She advised me to no longer buy perfumes with the pumps because they always have problems. Now I know for the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have two more favorites at VS:
Dream Angels Heavenly (if I'm wanting a more clean, fresh, heavenly scent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Body by Victoria (I love this scent because though it is strong it is also a clean scent and it lingers for a while. One of the strongest scents there. It's also used for their So Sexy hair care line... I can't get enough!)


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 9, 2009)

I like SLT Noir too.  I actually prefer the mists as well as their lotions and perfumes really pack a punch-they do not play.  I can put on a lotion upstairs and my husband will say,  "You smell good!" from downstairs.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 9, 2009)

i tried sexy little things and loved it.. i agree about the pump though i no longer use body because of it


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2009)

a friend of mine used to wear sexy little things, i never really was very impressed by it since it didn't seem to really have any staying power.

we were checking out sexy little things noir at victoria's secret a couple weeks ago and my boyfriend said it reminded him of something i would wear, and i agree with that. it smells nice and sophisticated but not like the snotty kind of sophisticated. i'm hesitant to buy though because i hate wearing a perfume you hve to keep re-applying. i might just try the body mist and see how that works out..


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2009)

i know i posted before but i wanted to add that i agree about victoria secret and lack of staying power.. many perfumes have went down in price lately and i feel you can get a higher quality one in the same price range that would last longer.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i looooove sexy little things noir, and the bottle is sooo cute!  i recently got the solid perfume in a swap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  still lemming the full-sized bottle though!


----------



## XOsophiie (May 5, 2010)

i LOVE SLT Noir!!! i bought the solid perfume like 2 days ago... lovveeeee<333


----------

